
Amazon Drive goes unlimited: $11.99/year for photos and $59.99 for everything - prostoalex
http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/26/amazon-launches-two-new-cloud-drive-unlimited-plans-11-99year-for-photos-and-59-99year-for-everything/
======
i0nutzb
Great. Wonder who decided that a desktop app that automagically do the sync is
useless...

Actually there is some kind of uploader: [https://www.amazon.com/gp/drive/app-
download](https://www.amazon.com/gp/drive/app-download)

But if they don't have a fully synchronization app, I doubt that this will be
a dropbox killer...

~~~
joeyspn
Well the API is there...
[https://developer.amazon.com/public/apis/experience/cloud-
dr...](https://developer.amazon.com/public/apis/experience/cloud-drive/)

Something built with rsync and optional encryption like in duplicati would be
awesome...

